
Ships are illegally dumping plastic trash at sea, study suggests - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/sea-litter-ships-bottles-1.5318390
======
mojomark
Related: International Maritime Organization (IMO) rules for garbage discharge
overboard from ships...

[http://www.imo.org/en/OurWork/Environment/PollutionPreventio...](http://www.imo.org/en/OurWork/Environment/PollutionPrevention/Garbage/Pages/Default.aspx)

